# A Dicey Affair



## dvsDave (May 12, 2004)

Ok, I have a huge complaint with Sheetz... They stopped dicing the tomatos!! 

read about it here: http://www.controlbooth.com/weblog/2004/05/dicey-affair-ok-so-i-go-to-sheetz.html

*Note: *I don't usually post my personal rants on this site, but this one really is annoying!!


----------



## wolf825 (May 12, 2004)

Those folks at Sheets should be flogged..



Hmm..Just a thought, but did it occur to you that perhaps the person who made the Nacho's Grande (A very tasty choice I might add) was at fault for this slander of nacho/tomato ettiquitte?
Occasionally you get those newbies-in-training or even the lazy in-bred types who just don't cut them up or worse--cannot identify chopped tomato's as a staple to a Nacho Grande. Perhaps the "picture menu" they sometimes work from was not available? Until you get a few Nacho Grande's with whole tomato slices--I wouldn't freak out and declare war...or at the very least just WATCH them make the chow.
I know I try to watch food handlers make my food..cause I don't trust them all... 


-wolf


----------



## dvsDave (May 12, 2004)

nope, I asked them today what the deal was and it's company wide policy now!!

It's WAR now!!!


----------



## wolf825 (May 12, 2004)

dvsDave said:


> nope, I asked them today what the deal was and it's company wide policy now!!
> 
> It's WAR now!!!




hmmm.....very sad policy. go get em



-w


----------



## zac850 (May 12, 2004)

I wish you luck on your quest Dave.

Remember, you have good, right, and justice on your side, and they will never loose!!!!


----------



## UnknownSoldier (May 19, 2004)

oh man that's crappy! haha wow i've never heard of a more lazier food preparer.. lol

i'm with ya on this one! i <3 sheetz but if they're too lazy to dice the tomatos...

oh maybe we should supply them with knives!! lol


----------



## Source4Spike (May 22, 2004)

Why dont you:

1. Politely ask for your tomatos diced.

OR

2. Dice the tomatos yourself.

-Nick


----------



## Radman (May 27, 2004)

Source4Spike said:

> Politely


Nuff said.


----------

